

Why Did Agile Originate In Software? - nikosmar
http://www.dotnetcodegeeks.com/2012/06/why-did-agile-originate-in-software.html

======
Sambdala
It's also an area where there's a lower cost of pivoting.

When you combine that with an area that will realize returns more quickly than
traditional businesses, you have a strong incentive to "MVP" your processes
often and early.

